# Operation Flashpoint : Dragon Rising Hilfe



## The_Schroeder (25. April 2011)

Hi Jungs,

Hab zu Ostern das Spiel bekommen, gleich installiert und gezockt,.ok,..versucht, bin absoluter Neuling bei Taktik Shootern 
Die erste Mission hab ich hinbekommen aba bei der 2, 3 ten Mission bekomm ich die Krise, ich komm kaum mit der Steuerung des Befehlskreises klar und iwie schaffen meine Gegner es immer aus 200m langsam meine Einheit zu zermürben und ich steh dann da und versuch das Weite zu suchen.
Hat jemand vllt einen God-Mod oder sowas für´s Team oder mich +Team ?, möchts durchspielen und es nicht in die nächstbeste Ecke feuern 

Danke schonmal für alle sinnvollen Antworten ^^


----------



## zøtac (25. April 2011)

OFP 2 ist echt nicht leicht, der Singleplayer ist auch eher für Koop gemacht... ich habs bis zur ich glaub vorletzten Mission alleine Geschafft, alles dannach geht nur noch in Koop... Cheaten ist nicht die Lösung, macht doch gar keinen Spaß 
Hast den Schwierigkeitsgrad schon auf Leicht gestellt?


----------



## .Mac (25. April 2011)

Wenn man mit Taktikan das Spiel geht, dann geht es auch mit den Bots - so schwer ist das Spiel nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## The_Schroeder (25. April 2011)

ja auf Leicht, trotzdem schwer iwie man sieht die Gegner fast gar nicht 

Hab nen Trainer gefunden der auch funzt,..nach 2 Tagen suchen,......
Bloß selbst mit ist das nicht der Brüller, aus dem SPiel hät man mehr machen können 

PS: kann closed ^^


----------



## wiley (25. April 2011)

The_Schroeder schrieb:


> ja auf Leicht, trotzdem schwer iwie man sieht die Gegner fast gar nicht
> 
> Hab nen Trainer gefunden der auch funzt,..nach 2 Tagen suchen,......
> Bloß selbst mit ist das nicht der Brüller, aus dem SPiel hät man mehr machen können
> ...



ja,hätten sie.ham se aber nicht 

und mal im ernst,findest du das spiel wirklich schwer?
 ich fands ehrlich gesagt,pipifax.bin allerdings auch ein alter arma2 hase 

ansonsten,such dir doch mal ein paar leute und frage ob sie es mit dir im coop daddeln möchten.
so durchwachsen ich DR auch finde,im coop machts schon spass.

ps:immer schön den kopf unten halten


----------

